# Rubik's Tesseract?



## Aaronus23 (Dec 30, 2012)

is there anything such as a rubiks tesseract simulator for computer? i thought it would be fun to solve LOL


----------



## tx789 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Aaronus23 (Dec 30, 2012)

not sure if your mocking me because such thing cannot exist or you just dont want to provide a link... 

edit: Sorry! found it!

putting the link just in case somebody needs it!

Rubiks Tesseract


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aaronus23 said:


> Sorry! found it!
> 
> putting the link just in case somebody needs it!
> 
> http://www.superliminal.com/cube/applet.html


You gotta copy+paste the link, clicking the blue text won't work.


----------



## Aaronus23 (Dec 30, 2012)

link fixed!


----------

